# BNIB Eclipse ZA1200 Subwoofer Amplifiers



## titansfan (Jan 27, 2009)

These aren't my auctions...just trying to help a friend out. He has 2 new in box Eclipse ZA1200 subwoofer amplifiers for sale. I am running one of these in my car and love it. It stays cool and is very efficient. He also has other miscellaneous Eclipse items for sale..subwoofers, etc... If you e-mail him with a reasonable offer, he will work with you. An excellent guy to deal with.

Eclipse ZA1200 High-Power Mono Class D 1000 Watt Subwoo | eBay

Eclipse ZA1200 High-Power Mono Class D 1000 Watt Subwoo | eBay


----------



## Kekoe671 (Jan 21, 2021)

Still for sale


----------



## BJG (Feb 7, 2021)

both links are dead.. will you please update if they are still available?


----------



## DaveG (Jul 24, 2019)

Fellas this post is from July 28, 2011. Notice the "Discussion Starter • #1 • Jul 28, 2011" on posts to give you an idea of the post.


----------

